# DAMN.. HOW AM I GOING TO EXPLAIN THIS ONE..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

came home loaded from a house party..thought i grab another frosty one before i call it a night..soon as the i opened the fridge the stupied cat came running over.not paying attension i slammed the door..turned around and went to bedroom..finsihed watching some baseball tonite,finish my cold one and pass out..a few hours later i woke up to use the restroom, as i passed by the kitchen i couldn't help but notice something sticking out of the fridge...







how am i going to explain this to my lady...


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

sorry, but that is some funny sh*t! just say that the cat tried taking ur beer and u taught it a lesson!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that is too funny!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Serious?
If so...meh sh*t happens...she'll get over it


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

photoshopped!

if not you deserve jail


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> photoshopped!
> 
> if not you deserve jail
> [snapback]994254[/snapback]​


i wished it was photosho[pped


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

thePACK said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > photoshopped!
> ...


that fridge is closed, there's no sign of something being in between


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


If it is photoshopped its damn good...you can see the shadow of the cat on the fridge...cmon pack real or not?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

thePACK said:


> came home loaded from a house party..thought i grab another frosty one before i call it a night..soon as the i opened the fridge the stupied cat came running over.not paying attension i slammed the door..turned around and went to bedroom..finsihed watching some baseball tonite,finish my cold one and pass out..a few hours later i woke up to use the restroom, as i passed by the kitchen i couldn't help but notice something sticking out of the fridge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh...dude...what...uhhh...yea...your fucked.


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't think that picture is real









But if it is, you can consider two options:
- burry the cat and wait for her to think it has run away...
- buy a kitten before you tell her (without saying how it died),
(- propose to her?)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


do you want to see more pic..i feel so bad..








maybe i can start off with a joke before i break the news to my lady..
like,hey,have you ever wonder if cats really have nine lives?...sh*t i'm screwed...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

thats messed up if its real.. more pics to prove it?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Where is your women at? Outta town?
Yes more pics.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

more pics!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats Awesome!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats fukin funny

stupid cat wanting a free beer









well we can safely say that your not getting any sex anytime soon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

for your sake i hope this is bs. she is going to woop your ass!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmmm, now you can have some kitty cat chow mein


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hah, you guys have never seen those things that are stuffed animal legs they sell so you can do sh*t like this? I seen em sold in the flea market to put hanging out your trunk and whatnot. Funny sh*t bro, damn funny


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Tell her the cat did it itself...meowing crazy all night. You didn't know it had suicidal thoughts. Tell her you cried more that night and was wishing she could have been there to hold you.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

open the door and take a pic hahahahha


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

y is the tail pointing strait up?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wait thepack i think u did it on purpose! haha look at this, 
"I love cats...they taste just like chicken" kinda ironic isn't it?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

hahaha good one


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

lol...sucks to be the cat..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> y is the tail pointing strait up?
> [snapback]994525[/snapback]​










your so right


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Hah, you guys have never seen those things that are stuffed animal legs they sell so you can do sh*t like this? I seen em sold in the flea market to put hanging out your trunk and whatnot. Funny sh*t bro, damn funny
> [snapback]994449[/snapback]​


thats whta i thouht when i saw it 
but very funny joke
and wouldt there be blood running down the door if it were real??


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

If i came home to that i think id pee my pants in laughter.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I HATE CATS ANYWAY!!

Glad you did it!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

inked82 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, you guys have never seen those things that are stuffed animal legs they sell so you can do sh*t like this? I seen em sold in the flea market to put hanging out your trunk and whatnot. Funny sh*t bro, damn funny
> ...


I know it's fake too, but even _*IF*_ it were real, that doesn't mean that there would be blood, because the refrigerator door isn't sharp, therefore it wouldn' puncture the skin, therefore it wouldn't bleed, it would just crush the abdomen (internal organs) and break a few bones.

That leads to a new question...
Pack,
How can you shut the refrigerator door of all doors on a cat without noticing? You would have to slam it pretty darn hard for it to actually fully shut, and close the cat in it, that or stand there and keep pushing the door in hard on the cat intentionally. I know this IS fake, I'm just trying to give you guys something else to think about.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


I take it you have never been drunk


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Why are you looking into it so much???







It's a joke not scientific proof you can fully shut fridge doors on cats.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

yea i did that before but it was my dog


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Actually, there WOULD be blood, cause the Refrig May not be sharp, BUT, it would force the Dumb cats guts to splatter out of its Bunghole, due to the pressure of squirshing the cat :nod:

And yea, he hasnt been drunk








You oughta try it younglin, its the Greatest feeling


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > inked82 said:
> ...


Being high is about 10x better. But I can't really say I hate alcohol seeing as I was drunk last night.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


You must have great, caring, loving parents.....


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

That has nothing to do with great wonderful parents. Just enjoy your youth while you have it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Actually my life would be totally over if I was caught. And yes, I do have loving parents who would beat the weed out of me. But since I maintain good grades, listen to them, and am sober around them they don't suspect anything.

Please don't fuckin talk about my parents like that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


he didn't say anything about getting high with his parents


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dawgnutz said:


> That has nothing to do with great wonderful parents. *Just enjoy your youth while you have it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











No sh*t man. I wish I was young again...It was Awesome!


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

I say you call it a Nor*Cal PFury meeting and have a BBQ!!! The food's on Raf!!!







And if you ever run out, you can always drive around freeways, highways and other streets to pick up more meet.


----------



## BigQ (Apr 23, 2005)

Nice pic Man...
Must've taken you quite a while to work on, eh?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Take it easy! I never said you didn't have loving parents.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

who cares... its just a cat..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This post is wierd........


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can't shut the fridge door on a cat, the door will bounce open. Also, there's no blood.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Good joke hehe


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


What the f*ck are you talking about? You added the shaking head emoticon right next to "You must have great, caring, loving parents"; denoting sarcasm. Don't say something and then deny it man.


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice photo.....I am going to pass that one around!!!

Iahh


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


i got to agree with him on this one, you even have the quote of your sarcasm in your post defending yourself. just admit it, you are wrong and drugs are good, mkay.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> You can't shut the fridge door on a cat, the door will bounce open. Also, there's no blood.
> [snapback]995184[/snapback]​


Yeah, that's what I was trying to say.....but nobody listens to me.....


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I laughed so hard for my roomate had to come see what i was laughing about.









"Just enjoy your youth while you have it." - I agree, but i would modify it to "enjoy life while you have it"

I have smoked with my mom. Everything is moderation.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

DominatorRhom said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Yes, I was wrong, I'm sorry, but I felt bad afterwards.....







And NO, drugs are BAD BAD BAD







so







on them!!!
~Taylor~


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> You can't shut the fridge door on a cat, the door will bounce open. Also, there's no blood.
> [snapback]995184[/snapback]​


''Swigs on the 40''
You can man. You can. But, the guts and intestine wouldve popped out
either through the head or the but due the force of the pressure.
Trust me on this one.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't shut the fridge door on a cat, the door will bounce open. Also, there's no blood.
> ...


I'll trust you, but only because if I argue, you'll have to tell me more gory details, which will make me puke...


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

well done


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

This is the lounge for crying out loud! Fake all the way!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Hide it wait till she gets home then put it in her car door.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

come on guys this is bs.... No way that is a real cat. Has to be a fake cat.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> This is the lounge for crying out loud! Fake all the way!
> [snapback]996694[/snapback]​


i can't believe hollywood is saying this is a fake..








..the kat is in the freezer as of now(wifey has yet to arrive home,shes away on a business trip)..i will be putting it ebay for sale..with this picture...have to go buy a new kitty asap..anybody have a kitty for sale..please send me a pm asap...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

first lady friend, now wifey? did you two just elope while she was still out? yea raf, sure ... the cat is real ... i want more proof, i dont trust you. sorry.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> first lady friend, now wifey? did you two just elope while she was still out? yea raf, sure ... the cat is real ... i want more proof, i dont trust you. sorry.
> [snapback]997032[/snapback]​


not married but live with her..so its both


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> DominatorRhom said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Drugs aye....like wwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddd


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > first lady friend, now wifey? did you two just elope while she was still out? yea raf, sure ... the cat is real ... i want more proof, i dont trust you. sorry.
> ...


I am also calling FAKE on this until I see "the other picture"









BTW.. is that a scene from Dead Alive in your sig??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Stupoid Cat got what id teseved!!!!
I fcukcking HATE cats! Sumbitcjes!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> That Stupoid Cat got what id teseved!!!!
> I fcukcking HATE cats! Sumbitcjes!
> [snapback]997164[/snapback]​


Why cant you be my neighbor. Instead I have geriatrics who shoot me the stink eye when I come home past 10 pm.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL!!! that is funny as f*ck









I have this habit of when reading a thread w/ pictures not scrolling down far enough to see the full picture until I have read the post. So u setting up the story the way you did and then scrolling down to see the picture was *hilarious*.....lol

very funny!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> If at first you dont succeed, destroy all evidence that you ever tried.


thanks for the advice channa,..lady came home from her trip and i explained that i haven't seened the cat(patches) in the last few days..that he went out the window and yet to come home..she told me not to worry that he'll find his way when he's hungry...









going to hell for this one..


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







well it's a cat get a dog


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wheres the owned word????


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

im sorry its because it reminded me of a picture in the net










you should go up to your lady friend a tell her the whole truth, honesty is the best policy or you could lie to her and tell her that the cat ran away or make some sh*t up but then that kind of sh*t doesnt go away cause you constantly think about it


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

here


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

WTF







definately fake


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you would have had to slam the fridge SHUT pretty hard to do that... and the fridge still closed flush...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> BTW.. is that a scene from Dead Alive in your sig??
> [snapback]997126[/snapback]​


THAT'S WHERE IT'S FROM!!! I KNEW I recognized that scene and just couldn't place it. What a solid movie man;

lanwmower + house full of Zombies = Cinematic masterpiece


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

quit your whineing bitches it was a joke and a funny one at that


----------

